# Smaller Version Of The Pop-Up Pit??



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

wow that should be perfect for kayak self support!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet... that will be totally useful and meets the requirements for the Grand Canyons smaller "charcoal only" 12x12x3 firepit. I've been on a bunch of trips where it was only a few people and a small firepit would do fine. It'll make a sweet Dutch Oven support station too.

While we are talking about new products... I think it would be cool to make a double size mesh kit that allows you to combine two of the full size popup pits next to each other too. Get rid of the sides and have a mesh bottom that extends as one solid piece between both pits. Lots of options for that kind of setup... charcoal on one side and fire on the other, one big fire, one big cooking setup for huge groups, etc.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I still have a big steel firepan in good condition, but seems I need to get one of these. The nachos someone posted a year ago looked awesome.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you know what the weight will be?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

might be perfect for that one Dutch Oven on a light weight float trip!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Dangit I thought I was done spending money on fire pits for the next 20 years after buying my pop up pit. 

Tristan do you have any pics of this nenwy cutie pie?


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

AzPackrafter said:


> Do you know what the weight will be?



The Trailblazer is 3lbs in its bag with everything included! 



There's a bunch more pics and stats you can take a look at here: https://firesideoutdoor.com/pages/trailblazer-kickstarter


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Gotta say, I love Electric-Mayhem's idea of the double-wide mesh. An early trip last year with about 18 ppl we ended up putting a popup pit and a standard pan about a foot away so everyone could get in on the circle and the warmth.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

zaczac4fun said:


> Gotta say, I love Electric-Mayhem's idea of the double-wide mesh. An early trip last year with about 18 ppl we ended up putting a popup pit and a standard pan about a foot away so everyone could get in on the circle and the warmth.


SO...I was thinking about it after I posted...and it would be really sweet with two sets of legs...and space them another full width of the legs apart and then use one aluminum side from each of the pits to bridge the gap making the double sized pit more like a triple pit. Maybe bring a couple of extra pieces of flat aluminum to support the screen in the middle...think that would be overkill though.

Maybe clear as mud...so I attached a VERY crude sketch of what I'm talking about (never claimed to be a master artist).

The little pit looks cool for sure...I think I'm gonna have to grab one for those solo lightweight trips and such. Looks literally like a tinier version of the big one.


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

I see what you're saying. That's big but pretty brilliant for a large group.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I was initially thinking to join two frames you could use a say 6" piece of mesh with grommets to seal the crack and maybe a short section of the side extrusions to keep the sides contained, that seems like a cheap way to double things up. Obviously lengths could be expanded to do something like the triple mayhem is now talking about but I think you'd need some cross bracing to keep the center section of mesh relatively taught.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

That's a lot lighter and more compact than the old steel wheelbarrow body I've used on mega-trips long past! Of course, we didn't use the "contractor's weight" wheelbarrow. And the body served as a gypsy load cover ... tarp it and toss it under the cargo net. And it would hold about any fire we wanted to build. A-a-and somebody just grabbed it off the metals recycling pile ... Maybe I'll put it back there someday.
Naaaah, I'm a gear junkie. I have the big one for standard trips. I gotta try the small one. Just the right size for the G-Kids to burn some hot dogs for lunch. Fiddling with a fire keeps us men occupied. My order will be on its way.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Dang Nab It!!! 
I would LOVE this - perfect. But of course, bought the bigger one last year.


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey everyone! 

The Kickstarter for the Trailblazer is now live!

Check it out here


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I put money in for one, I've been waiting for it to be March to order. They are 1/3 of the way to the goal. Fingers crossed she goes.

Tristan have you guys considered riveting a tag on the sides of these that say kick starter edition or early backer or something to make the first run special?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the large original version and based on the kickstarter pledge link posted above just pledged my 69 bucks for the smaller version.

Do I really need this smaller version when I have the original one? The answer is no.

On the other hand, I have been re doing my cook kit from the monster raft style every thing but the kitchen sink version to a much smaller raft and canoe sized cook setup. 

When it is just me car camping out of my Tacoma, this new Defender size looks perfect and the weight is really nice.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

It's 92% funded, it looks like we have a winner. I think this may fund in under 24 hours. Awesome. Tristan is there any chance of an early April delivery?


----------



## CampfireDefender (Apr 13, 2018)

Fly By Night said:


> I put money in for one, I've been waiting for it to be March to order. They are 1/3 of the way to the goal. Fingers crossed she goes.
> 
> Tristan have you guys considered riveting a tag on the sides of these that say kick starter edition or early backer or something to make the first run special?



We had considered something like that. The issue is, with limited runs like this those unique badges add a lot to our cost. If we were selling 10,000 Trailblazers on Kickstarter it wouldn't be an issue to do the badge, unfortunately we're just not at that level yet. 




okieboater said:


> I have the large original version and based on the kickstarter pledge link posted above just pledged my 69 bucks for the smaller version.
> 
> Do I really need this smaller version when I have the original one? The answer is no.
> 
> ...


Agreed! We've been using the Trailblazer to cook out at our campsite and basically use the Pop-Up Pit just as our fire pit now. Its really cool having the option for both.



Fly By Night said:


> It's 92% funded, it looks like we have a winner. I think this may fund in under 24 hours. Awesome. Tristan is there any chance of an early April delivery?


We will be starting fulfillment the first week of April.


----------

